# Mad props to Rehab Ralphy for the tutorial...



## olympus (Mar 1, 2008)

Look what I did.. Tommorow the wood finish and sanding...


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, I've been looking for one of those specimens for years! He looks healthy, where'd you get him?


----------



## DZLife (Mar 1, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> Wow, I've been looking for one of those specimens for years! He looks healthy, where'd you get him?



Wow, I'm pretty slow tonight; it took me about 7 seconds to get that one!


----------



## dorton (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice work man! Looks great!


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 1, 2008)

DZLife said:


> shiftylarry said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I've been looking for one of those specimens for years! He looks healthy, where'd you get him?
> ...



Lmao! I was gonna post the same joke! Fast guys around here!  
Nice enclosure for what I can see. :-D


----------



## dicy (Mar 2, 2008)

thats a nice roomy viv cant whait to see it all done


----------

